# Yorkshire brag for Nancy



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Over the moon to brag that Burnthwaites Dancing Queen aka Nancy attended her very 1st show and not only won her open class,was awarded the BOB and came 3rd in all 3 of her side classes,she was also nominated for BOV,but to no avail She showed like a dream and adored every second of the show so yes we are extremely proud of our little girl







Burnthwaites Dancing Queen aka Nancy our Lilac lady


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Love the pic, she looks so proud of herself , Congratulations.


----------



## Fireblade (Sep 7, 2008)

Huge Congratulations on your babies results Kelly.
I saw your little girl and she is absolutely fantastic....Bless her,well done.xxxxx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Leah and FB,she's a little darlin


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Kell!! She is a very beautiful girl!!


----------



## chann 1 (Oct 26, 2008)

Well done nancy, keep it up:thumbup1: congratulations on your show:thumbup:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:thumbup: *CONGRATULATIONS *:thumbup: Nancy did you proud. Beautiful young lady :001_wub:


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Congratulations - love the photo!!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thankyou Saiks/Chan,Not one to brag Kk..but Nancy is very photogenic and a right show off


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Saikou said:


> :thumbup: *CONGRATULATIONS *:thumbup: Nancy did you proud. Beautiful young lady :001_wub:


OOh get you going mad with the icons,love em:laugh:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:biggrin: lol it would be rude not too :biggrin5:


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2008)

That's fab news - I'm sure you're very proud of her. She certainly looks like she enjoyed it!

Lou
X


----------



## audrey1824 (Aug 1, 2008)

Congratulations, she's lovely.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

She looks lovely *Congratulations !!!*


----------

